# How to pose with statues.



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------



## Raven (Aug 26, 2015)

Great pictures Pappy.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2015)

Ha Ha   Good ones Pappy.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 26, 2015)

:clap:

My wife and I used to do that. I have one of me playing leap frog with some carousel frogs, and another of my wife whispering in the ear of a gorilla, but nothing to compare with the ones you posted. _Very _good!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 26, 2015)

These were so good Pappy Thanks for sharing them Denise


----------



## Shirley (Aug 26, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2015)

Late in finding these...very clever!  Thanks, Pappy!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2015)

Very good Pappy, Thanks for posting We have four  bronze  pigs  (life size) in the centre of Adelaide,( Rundle Mall) 
one  has its front legs up on a rubbish bin I Might have to pose with it next time I'm in Adelaide


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2015)

Sassycakes.... These are funny. Nice find.


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2015)

These are fun Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh my! These are all a riot! Thanks, all of you.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

:lofl::clap:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 2, 2015)

Good ones Sassycakes.   LOL


----------

